# Party game ideas for a large house party?



## ironcladfolly (Oct 5, 2015)

We'll be hosting our tenth annual Halloween party this Saturday. In the past, we've played Tempt Your Fate, and Werewolf has always been a party game staple. 

However, because it's our tenth year, our attendance is through the roof — we're expecting 50-60 guests in the house. This makes any sort of "organized" game like Werewolf difficult, because it's just not feasible to run a structured game with that many people.

So, I'm looking for suggestions for more casual games, or games that happen over the course of the night. Basically, something that won't require that we stop everyone's socializing and round them up to run one large, focused game.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A game one of our friends liked to play when hosting Halloween parties was to attach a card or piece of paper with the name of a horror movie actor/character/monster to the back of each guest. The guest then had to figure out who he was based on hints the other guests gave him.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I always loved wrap the mummy. teams of 3, two wrapper, one mummy and 2 supersized rolls of tp. Whoever looked the best won. Second prize to the mummy who got out the quickest (just be sure to film that). 

We also do zombie paintball (shooting paintballs at zombie targets. Everyone loves that one.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Perhaps each room of your house or on your property will have or host a game. Such as, the living room will have one game, the dining room another game, and if the weather cooperates, maybe a haunt related cornhole game or zombie paintball (I like that idea, HS). That way, people will be throughout your house playing the games, instead of in one area.


----------

